# So what should we name the JSS, the LPD and the Icebreakers?



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

Yeah I know they are not even in the water yet. Just some thoughts but I think the JSS should be named after Canadian Victoria Cross winners from each of the services. The LPD/LHA I would like to see them adopt a name of a decisive battle (i.e Vimy Ridge) that Canadians took part in. Lastly the two Icebreakers, I would like to them them adopt Northern place names. Thoughts?


----------



## Melbatoast (4 Mar 2006)

Can't argue about your choice for the JSS, but as for the LHA I doubt we'd be able to name a ship after a battle these days.

I've always really liked Nonsuch and think it should get back into circulation with a seagoing unit.  Nonsuch (Henry Hudson's ship), Discovery (George Vancouver's ship) and Don de Dieu (Samuel de Champlain's ship) would be great for a 3-vessel class; historically relevant and politically sensitive.

No more cities or provinces please.  That's boring as hell - Preserver and Protecteur are great and appropriate names, as was Provider.  Names that mean something, are somewhat creative, and not just obvious pandering would be great.


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Mar 2006)

In the latest Canadian sentiments, "General Brock" would be a good name for an LPD/LHA. 

Naming ships after battles? I think it would be possible: HMCS Ortona, HMCS Norrey ...


----------



## axeman (4 Mar 2006)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Can't argue about your choice for the JSS, but as for the LHA I doubt we'd be able to name a ship after a battle these days.
> 
> I've always really liked Nonsuch and think it should get back into circulation with a seagoing unit.  Nonsuch (Henry Hudson's ship), Discovery (George Vancouver's ship) and Don de Dieu (Samuel de Champlain's ship) would be great for a 3-vessel class; historically relevant and politically sensitive.
> 
> No more cities or provinces please.  That's boring as hell - Preserver and Protecteur are great and appropriate names, as was Provider.  Names that mean something, are somewhat creative, and not just obvious pandering would be great.



cant use the nonsouch as its already in use in edmonton as the reserve  naval unit there


----------



## Melbatoast (4 Mar 2006)

axeman said:
			
		

> cant use the nonsouch as its already in use in edmonton as the reserve  naval unit there



Yeah so is Discovery in Vancouver, I was wondering what would happen with that.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> Yeah so is Discovery in Vancouver, I was wondering what would happen with that.



Then they would not be named as such as they are looked upon as commissioned units.


----------



## Neill McKay (4 Mar 2006)

The cities and towns do perhaps seem unimaginative at first glance, but they serve a very real need to get the navy in touch with the population.  Having a relationship between a ship and her namesake city gets the navy into the minds of people who might very well live their lives never having seen the ocean, much less heard of the navy that keeps it safe on their behalf.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

Neill McKay said:
			
		

> The cities and towns do perhaps seem unimaginative at first glance, but they serve a very real need to get the navy in touch with the population.  Having a relationship between a ship and her namesake city gets the navy into the minds of people who might very well live their lives never having seen the ocean, much less heard of the navy that keeps it safe on their behalf.



Agreed....naming ships after various communities has been a smart PR move.


----------



## Gunner (4 Mar 2006)

How about politcal parties?  HMCS Conservative, HMCS Liberal and HMCS New Democratic Party...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Mar 2006)

Now this is a subject I can get my teeth into...lol.
Usually the Navy likes to name ships after former ships...we are a very traditional institution.
I think Provider would be a good name to resurect for one of the JSS...and yes Protecteur and Preserver would be good too.
For the LPD or whatever class it is I think we would be wise to resurrect our ex-Cruiser names...
HMCS Ontario, HMCS Quebec (our two solitudes lol) or even HMCS Uganda....The ceremonial bell is in the Chapel in Stad for Uganda.
Or how about our Aircraft carrier names...HMCS Bonaventure, HMCS Magnificent...or (would this pass political correctness??    HMCS Warrior...oh yeah.
Icebreakers......how about Inuit names??? HMCS Inuvik, Nunavut and Iqaluit....sounds good to me


----------



## Collin.t (4 Mar 2006)

The CS (can't be a majesty ship) Bloc Quebecois would be a pirate ship ??


----------



## cobbler (4 Mar 2006)

> The cities and towns do perhaps seem unimaginative at first glance, but they serve a very real need to get the navy in touch with the population.



I dont know what things are like in Canada, but in Australia i think it has the opposite effect. You will fail 100% of the time trying to get a Melbournian to connect to HMAS Sydney, and people from Adelaide couldn't care less about a ship called Newcastle. That is all due to city pride rivalry, it is at ridiculous levels here.

Ships arent based in thier namesake city, and rarely visit. And naming ships for inland locations? that's even worse.

The public could connect, and learn, from having ships named for heroes and battles, or having cool names. A name like Voyager or Preserver is going to stick in joe publics mind more so than Canberra or Ottawa.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (4 Mar 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> I dont know what things are like in Canada, but in Australia i think it has the opposite effect. You will fail 100% of the time trying to get a Melbournian to connect to HMAS Sydney, and people from Adelaide couldn't care less about a ship called Newcastle. That is all due to city pride rivalry, it is at ridiculous levels here.
> 
> Ships arent based in thier namesake city, and rarely visit. And naming ships for inland locations? that's even worse.
> 
> The public could connect, and learn, from having ships named for heroes and battles, or having cool names. A name like Voyager or Preserver is going to stick in joe publics mind more so than Canberra or Ottawa.



You would be surprised the number of young sailors I have met because of a CPF or an MCDV named after their community....


----------



## Gino (4 Mar 2006)

cobbler said:
			
		

> I dont know what things are like in Canada, but in Australia i think it has the opposite effect. You will fail 100% of the time trying to get a Melbournian to connect to HMAS Sydney, and people from Adelaide couldn't care less about a ship called Newcastle. That is all due to city pride rivalry, it is at ridiculous levels here.
> 
> Ships arent based in thier namesake city, and rarely visit. And naming ships for inland locations? that's even worse.
> 
> The public could connect, and learn, from having ships named for heroes and battles, or having cool names. A name like Voyager or Preserver is going to stick in joe publics mind more so than Canberra or Ottawa.


In the Canadian Navy, the whole namesake ship thing has been hot and cold.  Some cities like Calgary, Regina, Winnipeg and Edmonton have embraced their ships.  From what I have heard, others like Vancouver, Toronto and Ottawa seem like they could not care less.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Mar 2006)

Yes I think the city namesakes is a good idea too.
As I stated earlier there is also some merit to naming ships after ones that sailed under that name before...especially as you can bring forward the battle honours too.
Having said that some of the corvette names were pretty un-inspiring....HMCS Pansy.....nuff said :


----------



## axeman (4 Mar 2006)

yea the flower class was less then warrior esque the trillium the etc not that they werent good ships but as a name ennhhh ...
lets see the HMCS DESTROYER HMCS ARK ROYAL HMCS BATTLE AXE  HMCS MAIM HMCS DESTRUCTION    ah well there i go not being PC oh well cest lie guere...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (4 Mar 2006)

axeman said:
			
		

> yea the flower class was less then warrior esque the trillium the etc not that they werent good ships but as a name ennhhh ...
> lets see the HMCS DESTROYER HMCS ARK ROYAL HMCS BATTLE AXE  HMCS MAIM HMCS DESTRUCTION    ah well there i go not being PC oh well cest lie guere...



Yeah but think of how embarrassing it was for surviving U Boat crews to tell people that they got sunk by HMCS Windflower!

Complete names of corvettes from allied navies at
http://uboat.net/allies/warships/class.html?ID=42

I like some of the US names eg     
USS Courage (PG-70) (ex. HMS Heartsease) 
 USS Fury (PG-69) (ex. HMS Larkspur) 
 USS Impulse (PG-68) (ex. HMS Begonia) 
 USS Ready (PG 67) 
 USS Restless (PG-66) 
 USS Saucy (PG-65) (ex. HMS Arabis) 
 USS Spry (PG-64) 
 USS Surprise (PG-63) (ex. HMS Helitrope) 
 USS Temptress (PG-62) 
 USS Tenacity (PG-71) (ex. HMS Candytuft)

Ha ha we'd never get away with Temptress today would we???
But I really think Candytuft might fly!!! ;D


----------



## GINge! (5 Mar 2006)

axeman said:
			
		

> HMCS BATTLE AXE



Naming a ship after my mother-in-law?


----------



## hugh19 (5 Mar 2006)

Just so you Know the Pansy was a HM Ship NOT and HMC Ship. Most Canadian flowers where named after cities, only ones built for the brits but manned and or taken over by the RCN had flower names.  Also her name was changed due to the crew getting into to many fights.


----------



## warrickdll (5 Mar 2006)

If these are going to be the big ships in the navy then going with the old cruiser naming convention of provinces would be a good idea (Uganda was renamed Quebec).

This would work well with the current ships mainly being named after cities, which should be the standard for all ships in the navy. Ship’s lineage and honours can be attached to previous ships from the eras where city names were not used.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Mar 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> How about politcal parties?  HMCS Conservative, HMCS Liberal and HMCS New Democratic Party...



Good thing the Conservatives changed their name...imagine HMCS CRAP.... ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Mar 2006)

sledge said:
			
		

> Just so you Know the Pansy was a HM Ship NOT and HMC Ship. Most Canadian flowers where named after cities, only ones built for the brits but manned and or taken over by the RCN had flower names.  Also her name was changed due to the crew getting into to many fights.



Yep...gotta give them worthy names.
My vote is that for the first JSS...they revive Provider (love her crest too with the large jug)
and the second one be Preserver (after they decommission the present one of course)

The LPD or whatever they call it (Gen Hillier's idea "The Big Honking Ship"(BHS) sounds good) should be HMCS Bonaventure....(acceptable to both official languages group ;D


----------



## Mortar guy (5 Mar 2006)

OK, I gotta wade into this one because I am an army guy with an excessive interest in ships (figure that one out - then again SCTF, here I come!)

JSS - Fathers of Confederation 

HMCS John A MacDonald
HMCS George-Etienne Cartier
HMCS Thomas D'Arcy McGee

BHS - Old Carrier names (especially if they are LPHs)

HMCS Warrior
HMCS Magnificent

Icebreakers - Northern Explorers

HMCS John Franklin
HMCS Alexander Mackenzie

The icebreakers I'm not too sure about but you have to admit that Warrior and Magnificent are great names (even if the ships were techically owned by the RN).

MG


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Mar 2006)

LOL you know you want to come to the dark side MG


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Mar 2006)

The problem with naming a ship after a province is they will tend to be named either HMCS Ontario and HMCS Quebec causing problems with both eastern and western Canada.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Mar 2006)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> OK, I gotta wade into this one because I am an army guy with an excessive interest in ships (figure that one out - then again SCTF, here I come!)
> 
> JSS - Fathers of Confederation
> 
> ...



I think the Coast Guard already have the  Fathers of Confederation.

But we could look no further than just restoring the old tanker names
Provider, Protecteur and Preserver....great names and we already have crests...easy on the Ship's canteen (kit shop for you Army types)

I love Warrior and Magnificent.....but what about Bonaventure? there's a whole hockey sock of those guys still alive with associations etc....they'd love it and it would honour them too.

What about our two first carriers....Puncher and Nabob?? I love Puncher!

Then there are the names of our first two cruisers....Niobe and Rainbow.

There are also the Bay River class names......Chaleur, Chignecto, Thunder, Miramachi...can't remember the other two from the 70s 80s
River class....how about our three major Rivers......St Lawrence, Fraser, Mackenzie...flowing into our three oceans........ah the possibilities are endless


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (5 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The problem with naming a ship after a province is they will tend to be named either HMCS Ontario and HMCS Quebec causing problems with both eastern and western Canada.



Ok then....the ice breakers could be the three territories...Nunavut, Yukon (former Mackenzie class) and North West (uh that one will need some work he he).

You are right though....everyone out West and in Atlantic Canada already think Central Canada gets all the goodies....no good to stoke the fires!


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The problem with naming a ship after a province is they will tend to be named either HMCS Ontario and HMCS Quebec causing problems with both eastern and western Canada.



Both are already taken (for sea cadet summer training establishments in the respective provinces).


----------



## orange.paint (5 Mar 2006)

Name one the sir humphry Gilbert

old ice breaker,now retired.Sir Gilbert claimed newfoundland for england.

Most likely in my opinion it will end up being like "gay indian women who wrote a book"

hmcs Pat crowe

hmcs Georgeina tutto

etc.


----------



## GO!!! (5 Mar 2006)

The "Actor Class"

HMCS Leslie Nielsen, Rick Moranis and John Candy  ;D


----------



## Phrontis (6 Mar 2006)

The Royal Navy has had some great names for ships, like ILLUSTRIOUS and DREADNOUGHT and VICTORY; names you could rally 'round and which stir up some spirit.  I always thought it was kind of wet the way we name our ships after rivers and bays and cities/towns.  But then I read Milner's book on the first century of Canadian naval history, and he relates how a Canadian Admiral in WWII, discussing why we shouldn't follow the British example of naming corvettes after flowers, said "Flowers don't knit mittens".  Naming our ships after cities does provide an opportunity to forge a link between the Navy and the Canadian public, something we haven't always done well in our history, and to our cost.

As for naming ships after former Prime Ministers or great Canadians, that always seemed so Coast Guard or USN-ish to me.

What about bringing back some of the names of shore establishments which have been lost, like HMCS STADACONNA (now CFB Halifax) or HMCS NADEN (now CFB Esquimalt) or HMCS CORNWALLIS?


----------



## chanman (6 Mar 2006)

Gino said:
			
		

> In the Canadian Navy, the whole namesake ship thing has been hot and cold.  Some cities like Calgary, Regina, Winnipeg and Edmonton have embraced their ships.  From what I have heard, others like Vancouver, Toronto and Ottawa seem like they could not care less.



Kinda interesting - Vancouver, Toronto, and Ottawa all have water access to the ocean, whereas Calgary, Regina, Winnipeg, and Edmonton...

HMCS Ottawa is based on the West coast as well...


----------



## FSTO (6 Mar 2006)

JSS - Provider, Preserver, Protecteur

Amphib - Queenston Heights, Batoche, Juno Beach, Scheldt Estuary,(all had water involved) and of course Vimy Ridge

Icebreakers - Inuit names for Polar Bear, Muskox and Arctic Fox


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

I cant say that I love the ideas of ships named after small farmer city's in the middle of the prairies who have no idea of the world outside beyond the city limits. The Brandon deserves a better name.

For the Ice breakers, why not Pirate ships?. Pirate ships were feared, don't we want people to stay away form our north right?:

Victory
Revenge
and
Fortune

http://www.vleonica.com/ship_cap.htm

With names like that I would want to be an ACS working on the choppers on them.


----------



## FSTO (6 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I cant say that I love the ideas of ships named after small farmer city's in the middle of the prairies who have no idea of the world outside beyond the city limits. The Brandon deserves a better name.


This sounds better and makes more sense:
I cant say that I love the ideas of a ship named after a large Canadian city's on the shores of Lake Ontario which have no idea of the world outside beyond the city limits. The TORONTO deserves a better name.

 :threat:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (6 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I cant say that I love the ideas of ships named after small farmer city's in the middle of the prairies who have no idea of the world outside beyond the city limits. The Brandon deserves a better name.
> 
> For the Ice breakers, why not Pirate ships?. Pirate ships were feared, don't we want people to stay away form our north right?:
> 
> ...



 : some people just refuse to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Mar 2006)

> I cant say that I love the ideas of a ship named after a large Canadian city's on the shores of Lake Ontario which have no idea of the world outside beyond the city limits. The TORONTO deserves a better name.



Hey i'm from Toronto and I like the fact that there is a ship named after my city......

Apart from that i have nothing else to add...


----------



## Navy_Blue (6 Mar 2006)

I can't see them using cruiser names on AOR's.  SCSC will most likely be Provincial Class and since there will be more than two, the other provinces shouldn't gripe to much.  As for JSS I really like the Idea of Canadian Battle Honours.  Could call them Heritage or Honour Class, HMCS Juno would be fantastic.  Ice Breakers could be Territory Class say Nunavut, Yukon and Northwest.  

Lets face it in the history of this Navy the Tribal Class has had the more aggressive names.  I tend to think of native warriors when I here the tribal names.  Everything else has had the intention of tying the sailors to there homeland and there homeland to the sailors.  In some cases it works out.  Calgary treats there ship and crew like gold.  Allot of times when the ships get into there homeports they get noticed too.  Montreal was in for her 10th birthday in 04 and they got treated well.  Allot of Cities can't justify spending thousands $$$ on people half a world away.  

Battle Honours though that is what the brass should be looking at.  Would be very proud to see those names come out.


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

Juno
Vimmy

They have a nice ring to them.


----------



## warrickdll (6 Mar 2006)

They're Battle Honours, and have already been immortalized. We don't need to have Vimy Ridge Secondary School, or the Vimy Ridge Collectible Lunch Box w/Thermos. And the army won't have the Battle Of The Atlantic Fusilier Battalion - though I'm sure they'd have nice hats  .


----------



## Navy_Blue (6 Mar 2006)

Yeah immortalized in Canada.  These ships would be seen around the world and be a reminder to everyone not just us.  The countries and places these Battles didn't happen but should still really matter to everyone.


----------



## warrickdll (6 Mar 2006)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> Yeah immortalized in Canada.  These ships would be seen around the world and be a reminder to everyone not just us.



Well, admittedly, that does make sense. However, even our own allies have only a limited interest (if any) in Canadian battles, that’s just something we need to accept.

And, I doubt, while off the coast of Craptastic(-a, -stan, -ia, a fictitious nation), that anyone will have any meaningful realizations based on whether the ship on the horizon is the Vancouver, the Vimy, or the Vengeance.


----------



## Phrontis (6 Mar 2006)

But the ships do visits ports all around the world, they don't just stay offshore.

And I would wager that our friends to the south didn't worry about what other nations thought when they started naming their TICONDEROGAs after battles, they just did it because they were proud of their naval and military heritage.  I'm proud of Canada and our differences from the States, but sometimes I envy them certain aspects of their greater acceptance and reverence for their armed forces.


----------



## Mortar guy (7 Mar 2006)

Actually, naming the JSS/BHS after battles might be a good idea. Especially if they are battles where all three services participated.

HMCS Normandy
HMCS Scheldt
HMCS Sicily
HMCS Korea

OK, those aren't the best suggestions but you get the idea.

MG


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (7 Mar 2006)

I'm torn between historically-significant battles and towns.  The battles would provide an opportunity for the media to educate themselves about military history while covering the launch while as others have said, creating a link to a city or town immediately increases military awareness in that specific region.  

Perhaps a mix of the two.  Icebreakers are northern cities with LPD/LHA's as significant expeditionary battles...

One from each major recent war:
HMCS Hill 355
HMCS The Scheldt
HMCS Vimy Ridge



Matthew.


----------



## FSTO (7 Mar 2006)

I think we have done the city thing to death. I would rather we go with the battle honours for the Amphib, retain the current names for the JSS and go back to the Indian tribes for the 280 replacement (HMCS SIOUX, BLACKFOOT, LAKOTA, and CREE have a nice ring to them)


----------



## Gunnar (7 Mar 2006)

HMCS Double Double
HMCS Hockey Night in Canada
HMCS Canadian
HMCS Buddy

All fine Canadian cultural referents.   ;D


----------



## Mortar guy (7 Mar 2006)

> I think we have done the city thing to death. I would rather we go with the battle honours for the Amphib, retain the current names for the JSS and go back to the Indian tribes for the 280 replacement (HMCS SIOUX, BLACKFOOT, *LAKOTA*, and CREE have a nice ring to them)



LAKOTA? Name a ship after a herbal remedy?  >

MG


----------



## Neill McKay (7 Mar 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> The Royal Navy has had some great names for ships, like ILLUSTRIOUS and DREADNOUGHT and VICTORY; names you could rally 'round and which stir up some spirit.  I always thought it was kind of wet the way we name our ships after rivers and bays and cities/towns.  But then I read Milner's book on the first century of Canadian naval history, and he relates how a Canadian Admiral in WWII, discussing why we shouldn't follow the British example of naming corvettes after flowers, said "Flowers don't knit mittens".  Naming our ships after cities does provide an opportunity to forge a link between the Navy and the Canadian public, something we haven't always done well in our history, and to our cost.
> 
> As for naming ships after former Prime Ministers or great Canadians, that always seemed so Coast Guard or USN-ish to me.
> 
> What about bringing back some of the names of shore establishments which have been lost, like HMCS STADACONNA (now CFB Halifax) or HMCS NADEN (now CFB Esquimalt) or HMCS CORNWALLIS?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Mar 2006)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> I'm torn between historically-significant battles and towns.  The battles would provide an opportunity for the media to educate themselves about military history while covering the launch while as others have said, creating a link to a city or town immediately increases military awareness in that specific region.
> 
> Perhaps a mix of the two.  Icebreakers are northern cities with LPD/LHA's as significant expeditionary battles...
> 
> ...



Unfortunately naming a ship HMCS Hill 355 when it will have its own numerical pennant number will only lead to confusion which could prove detrimental during crucial situations.


----------



## Phrontis (7 Mar 2006)

Canadian battle names have been used in the past for HMC Ships.  Near the end of the First World War there was a series of Battle-class Armed Trawlers: HMC Ships ARLEUX, ARMENTIERES, ARRAS, FESTUBERT, GIVENCHY, LOOS, MESSINES, ST. ELOI, ST. JULIEN, THIEPVAL, VIMY, and YPRES.

Perhaps a new class of ship could be named after newer battles in which Canadians have fought?


----------



## GO!!! (7 Mar 2006)

Phrontis said:
			
		

> Perhaps a new class of ship could be named after newer battles in which Canadians have fought?



HMCS Gay Marriage

HMCS Gun Registry

HMCS Wheat Board

HMCS Kyoto Protocol

Oh wait, you meant _military_ battles - right?  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Mar 2006)

Animals done to death already?  

HMCS Beaver
HMCS Loonie
HMCS Elk / NSMC Helk
...


----------



## ringo (8 Mar 2006)

IIRC there is a USS Normandy in USN service.
LPD/LPH Juno Beach or Vimy Ridge
JSS Prince David Prince Henry and Prince Robert
Icebreakers Labrador Yukon Nunavut

Some alternates Arctic Sovereign Arctic Guardian Arctic Sentinel or Sentry.

Passchendaele Ridge Voyager Scheldt

Build JSS first LPD/LPH second Icebreakers third.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Mar 2006)

There are quite a few ships throughout the world's navies that have counterparts with the same name.


----------



## cobbler (8 Mar 2006)

> There are quite a few ships throughout the world's navies that have counterparts with the same name.



I can only think of HMS Newcastle and HMAS Newcastle, what others are there?


I think taking names which have strong historical precedent or pride of place in other navies is frowned upon.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Mar 2006)

USS Vancouver and HMCS Vancouver
HMS Defender and USS Defender (while the Bristish ship isn't built the name has been designated)
HMS Dauntless and Dauntless (Singapore)
HMS Daring and Daring (Singapore)
FGS Gepard and Gepard (Russian Navy Sub)
Khalid (SAudi) and Khalid (Pakistan)
MikoLaiv (Ukraine) one naval the other Border Guard
FS Mistral (France) Mistral (spanish navy Sub)
HMS Norfolk and USS Norfolk
Orel  and Orel both Russian one an FFG and other an SSGN
Rauma (Norway) and  Rauma (Finland)
USS Sirocco/FS Sirocco(French) and Sirocco (Spanish Navy Sub)
Typhoon (Bulgaria)/USS Typhoon
Victoria (SPain) and HMCS Victoria

Thats what I found so far.


----------



## Gino (8 Mar 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> USS Vancouver and HMCS Vancouver
> HMS Defender and USS Defender (while the Bristish ship isn't built the name has been designated)
> HMS Dauntless and Dauntless (Singapore)
> HMS Daring and Daring (Singapore)
> ...


Generally the Navies of Commonwealth Realms have refrained from two ships in commission having the same name.  This was quite important when there was a common system of battle honours for Commonwealth ships, although Canada has abandoned this system.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Mar 2006)

Some alternates Arctic Sovereign Arctic Guardian Arctic Sentinel or Sentry.


I like those...they sound tough...keep those yankees at bay...lol


----------



## Guy. E (8 Mar 2006)

Geat White
True North
...............


----------



## DG-41 (9 Mar 2006)

How about stars?

HMCS Polaris, HMCS Vega, HMCS Alpha Centauri, etc 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_brightest_stars

Pick stars from the northern sky, and you've got a nice tie-in with Canada and the north, and the stars have been ties to naval navigation for centuries.

DG


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

RecceDG said:
			
		

> How about stars?



First thing comes to mind.....what Stars?.........Jim Carey.......Michael J. Fox.........Martin Short.......The HMCS J Candy.......The HMCS Milla Jovovich

 ;D


----------



## Guy. E (9 Mar 2006)

Colene Jones ?  ;D



(j/k)


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Colene Jones ?  ;D
> (j/k)


On another light side.....Canadian Music Idols

HMCS Guess Who
HMCS Lighthouse
HMCS S. Twaine
HMCS Stompin' Tom
HMCS Paul Anka
HMCS Valdi
HMCS Humphry and the Dumptrucks


----------



## Guy. E (9 Mar 2006)

Gordon Lightfoot?... You forgot Gordy... 

I like the actual northern stars thoe.

Priministers?

The Macdonald
The Laurier
The King
The Meighen
The Thompson
The Trudeau
...etc...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Gordon Lightfoot?... You forgot Gordy...
> 
> I like the actual northern stars thoe.
> 
> ...



How about, NO!
The mind boggles........Clark, Campbell, Turner, Mulroney, Chretien, Martin....oh please stop!!!


----------



## Cloud Cover (1 Apr 2006)

HMCS London has popped upon the radar as a possible name for the first JSS:
 http://www.seawaves.com/current_ship_programs.htm


HMCS   TBA  ?? Amphibious ship planned for ordering 2007 
HMCS   London (Poss)  ?? Joint Support Ship - AOR replacement 
HMCS   TBA  ?? Joint Support Ship - AOR replacement 
HMCS   TBA  ?? Joint Support Ship - AOR  


No idea what the source for the information is. The 2007 date for the amphib [used or already built] seems like a good guess.*

*edited to add I think HMCS Banyan would be a good name!! Those were the days!! Think RIMPAC:

" A banyan is a special kind of navy party. In spite of the changing nature of the banyan, there are three constants: it is always a fun occasion, it is held outdoors, and the emphasis is on good food, good drink and good friends ..."


----------



## Armymatters (1 Apr 2006)

If London is tipped as a name for JSS, I am putting forth these names to complement them:
HMCS Alberni (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, was torpedoed by U-480 off the Isle of Wight on 21 August 1944. 59 of her crew lost their lives in the sinking)
HMCS Sherbrooke (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and survived till the end of the war)
HMCS Kitchener (also has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and was the only Canadian corvette to be present at the D-Day landings)
HMCS Kootenay (name of a WWII destroyer, participated in the sinking of U-boats U-678, U-621, and U-984. Survived till the end of the war)
HMCS Oakville (name of a WWII Flower class corvette, sank the U-boat U-94 by ramming (!), was repaired and served till the end of the war to be sold off)

The theme: small cities


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Apr 2006)

GINge! said:
			
		

> Naming a ship after my mother-in-law?



That was a great book.

My vote is for HMCS Six-Pack.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Apr 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> If London is tipped as a name for JSS, I am putting forth these names to complement them:
> HMCS Alberni (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, was torpedoed by U-480 off the Isle of Wight on 21 August 1944. 59 of her crew lost their lives in the sinking)
> HMCS Sherbrooke (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and survived till the end of the war)
> HMCS Kitchener (also has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and was the only Canadian corvette to be present at the D-Day landings)
> ...



You do realize small cities are what the MCDVs are ? :


----------



## FSTO (2 Apr 2006)

Armymatters said:
			
		

> If London is tipped as a name for JSS, I am putting forth these names to complement them:
> HMCS Alberni (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, was torpedoed by U-480 off the Isle of Wight on 21 August 1944. 59 of her crew lost their lives in the sinking)
> HMCS Sherbrooke (this name has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and survived till the end of the war)
> HMCS Kitchener (also has a history, was the name of a WWII Flower class corvette, and was the only Canadian corvette to be present at the D-Day landings)
> ...



No more GD City names!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Apr 2006)

FSTO said:
			
		

> No more GD City names!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes as it confuses our Allies all to hell.


----------



## navymich (2 Apr 2006)

A number of you have suggested naming the ice breakers after the territories.  My thought?  Take the 2 MCDVs already named for the North (Whitehorse and Yellowknife), refit them and move them up.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Apr 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> A number of you have suggested naming the ice breakers after the territories.  My thought?  Take the 2 MCDVs already named for the North (Whitehorse and Yellowknife), refit them and move them up.



...just as soon as you are posted ashore?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Apr 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> A number of you have suggested naming the ice breakers after the territories.  My thought?  Take the 2 MCDVs already named for the North (Whitehorse and Yellowknife), refit them and move them up.



Would you not be limited on how often you could use them based on the ice conditions?


----------



## Cloud Cover (2 Apr 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Would you not be limited on how often you could use them based on the ice conditions?



Can't they just put those parachute-baloon mechanisms on them to drag the ship over the ice? :


----------



## ringo (2 Apr 2006)

Icebreaers for the Artic should be Coast Guard ships, funds for these ships should not come from DND.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Apr 2006)

Considering the CCG does not want to be armed why not make them naval assets, only makes sense.


----------



## navymich (2 Apr 2006)

Then we know it won't happen Ex-D.  It can't if it makes sense!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2006)

One could always hope the government would surprise us and display some......*holds breath*


----------



## navymich (3 Apr 2006)

We are gathered here today to say our farewell to a fine DS, Ex-Dragoon.  What did he die of you say?  He held his breath waiting for the government to make sense.  He will be missed...


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> ....waiting for the government to make sense.



 :rofl:    Well, _that_ would certainly be a self-inflicted wound. And while clearly suicide under a Liberal government, it could perhaps now be  judged "misadventure" in the death certificate.....for the family's sake


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Apr 2006)

Now back to our regularly scheduled topic....


----------



## Furniture (4 Apr 2006)

Ships named after Victoria Cross recipients would be a good idea in my opinion. It sure beats naming ships after politicians.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (8 Apr 2006)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Ships named after Victoria Cross recipients would be a good idea in my opinion. It sure beats naming ships after politicians.



There are a lot of those guys especially from the First World War. 
Here's three that might qualify:

HMCS Hampton Gray (only RCN VC winner)
HMCS Smokey Smith 
HMCS John Weir Foote (only Canadian Padre to win the VC-for his work at Dieppe)


I don't know...it just seems so American to name them after people.

I like re-issuing names from past ships......Kootenay was a good one (my first operational ship)
Restigouche class JSS:

Restigouche, Kootenay, Gatineau, Terra Nova


----------



## GO!!! (8 Apr 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I don't know...it just seems so American to name them after people.



GASP <crosses self>

We must never emulate the world's only hyperpower, our staunchest ally, defender of freedoms and #1 trading partner...  :

Good to see that anti - americanism is alive and well - even here.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Apr 2006)

As long as they stop naming them after communities I would be happy.


----------



## FSTO (9 Apr 2006)

I still favour Juno, Scheldt, and Queenston Heights (All are Amphib ops)


----------



## Danjanou (9 Apr 2006)

FSTO said:
			
		

> I still favour Juno, Scheldt, and Queenston Heights (All are Amphib ops)



Well technically it was the other side that was conducting amphib ops that day, we were playing defence. Then again we really couldn't name a ship Detroit, Bufflo, Sacket's Harbour or Michimilanick nowcould we? 8)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Apr 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> GASP <crosses self>
> 
> We must never emulate the world's only hyperpower, our staunchest ally, defender of freedoms and #1 trading partner...  :
> 
> Good to see that anti - Americanism is alive and well - even here.



Well I wasn't being anti-American...I was saying we should be uniquely Canadian when we name ships that Canadian taxpayers are paying for.

Is it anti-Brit to say I don't want them named HMCS Manchester, Liverpool or Southampton?

We have unique names in Canada...a lot of them from our Aboriginal community....the names I suggested are all river names in this great country....not south of the border or in a distant land


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Apr 2006)

I'll admit to a passing interest in this type of thing (odd as it may seem) so I'll add my two cents.

The Navy has generally used a variety of factors in deciding the names of ships:  some political, some historical.

By "political", I mean that you'll generally see a wide variety of names reflecting a cross-Canada focus in a larger ship class, usually with one or more linked to Quebec (for obvious reasons).  Locations are "safe" and promote a link to the community, as has been pointed out.

However, the Navy being a history-conscious service, there is typically an attempt to make a historical link.  Thus I believe that there is a priority for "reviving" ships' names, with priority going to ships lost in action or to ships "victorious" in action.  See the histories of the Halifax class frigates, for examples.  (http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/mspa_fleet/fleet_home_e.asp)

I suspect that any new ships will be named in accordance with previous practice: a mixture of the two factors.  It's possible that completely new names will be introduced (as they were with the subs), but as you can imagine there'll be much agonizing before names are announced.

As for naming ships after people, the Royal Navy does it on occasion (HMSs Anson, Howe, Queen Elisabeth, Nelson, etc., etc.), so there's little reason why we couldn't.  The Yanks take it a bit far (so and so was Under Secretary of the Navy under Eisenhower, for example), but VC winners would be just fine - last names only (HMCS Grey, etc.).

Finally, my opinion:  revive the cruiser names for the amphibs (as what will certainly be the largest ships in the fleet).  This means, alas, naming them after Ontario and Quebec, but gives a decent historical foundation.  For the support ships, stick with the names we have - there's a great deal of precedence for this.  Icebreakers?  If built, use VC winners, as this will match the Coast Guard's tradition of naming its ships after people, but use last names only to avoid them sounding too "Coast Guard" and/or USN.

FWIW on a Sunday night...

Teddy


----------



## cobbler (9 Apr 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't being anti-American...I was saying we should be uniquely Canadian when we name ships that Canadian taxpayers are paying for.
> 
> Is it anti-Brit to say I don't want them named HMCS Manchester, Liverpool or Southampton?
> 
> We have unique names in Canada...a lot of them from our Aboriginal community....the names I suggested are all river names in this great country....not south of the border or in a distant land




No-one is proposing anybody name a ship HMCS Lincoln, or HMCS Kennedy, or HMCS Nixon.

Something like HMCS [insert canadian history figure here] or HMCS [surname of canadian naval hero].

Just like you have HMCS Toronto, HMCS Calgary, etc, did you think Canada was the first to do that?

The yanks do take it too far, naming after mediocre recent living presidents and pollies nobody has ever heard of. 
I like the format like the collins class, the surnames of naval heroes whether they were victorious senior officers or in the case of HMAS Sheean an ordinary seaman who sacrificed himself to save his shipmates from the enemy.
 http://www.navy.gov.au/spc/history/people/sheean.html 

'SS hero' sounds much better than 'SS city, cause we want some votes' and 'SS greedy self-serving politician'.

'SS bloody scary word' also sounds good.


----------



## Khean (29 Aug 2006)

Hello,

Although this topic has been dormant for a while, I'll wager a go anyways.

What about "Island Class" for the JSS

HMCS Baffin
HMCS Granville
HMCS Anticosti  

Plus, there is one from each of our three oceans.  Everyone wins!


----------



## Dale Denton (29 Aug 2006)

HMCS Sentinel
HMCS Sovereign
HMCS Discovery
HMCS Viking
HMCS Artic Guardian (or just HMCS Guardian)

I think names that commemorate notable people/politicians sound good as well. I also think that strong names, along with Victoria cross winners sound good too.


----------



## Cayuga (29 Aug 2006)

> What about "Island Class" for the JSS
> 
> HMCS Baffin
> HMCS Granville
> HMCS Anticosti



I like the idea... except granville is not an island, it is a peninsula.  I don't know of any islands on the west coast that have the naval je ne sais quoi.  Saltspring is slightly problamatical in the image section. Those of you who have been to ganges will know that of which I speak. Fun place, just not quiet navy. The big island that everybody knows out here is already taken.

I like the whole city naming thing, but being a winnipegger who loves the bison head in the hangar and all probably biases me. However all the big cities are taken, except for some in ontario and the rest of the country wouldn't be too enthused.

Icebreakers should have inuit names... though HMCS ThisIsCanadianLandAndWatersHandsOff would get the message across... HMCS Ticlawho anybody?


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

Khean said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Although this topic has been dormant for a while, I'll wager a go anyways.
> 
> ...



We've recently had the  Anticosti. 

This thread has been dormant for a reason, it's been beat to death!  But thanks for joining in....


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Aug 2006)

Whatever happened to names like

Victory
Reliant
Warspite
BattleAxe
etc etc

 ???


----------



## Journeyman (29 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> *Whatever happened to names like....Victory......Reliant.....Warspite....BattleAxe......*


Nahhh....never happened. See,

CANADIAN WARSHIP SEIZES TANKER IN... WAIT...CANADA HAS A WARSHIP?
Oh Right, and Switzerland Has Nuclear Weapons

"You're kidding, right? Canada has a warship?" asked U.S. Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld. "Like for war?

"Does Canada know?" he added. 


http://www.satirewire.com/news/feb02/warship.shtml


----------



## COBRA-6 (29 Aug 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to names like
> 
> Victory
> Reliant
> ...



+1


----------



## Mortar guy (29 Aug 2006)

Damn straight. Let's get some fightin' soundin' names for our ships! Lakes, rivers, islands, cities, flowers - it's all been done. How about we bring back HMCS Warrior or HMCS Magnificent. Or name them after our better Admirals and Generals like HMCS L.W. Murray; HMCS H.G. De Wolf; HMCS A.W. Currie. Or, for even more fightin' soundin' names, HMCS Mortar Guy; HMCS COBRA-6 etc. I think I might get one vote for the last idea.

MG


----------



## COBRA-6 (29 Aug 2006)

Snakes on a Ship?

I like it...


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Aug 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> Snakes on a Ship?
> 
> I like it...



Could be the sequel to "Snakes on an Airplane?" ;D


----------



## Danjanou (29 Aug 2006)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> Could be the sequel to "Snakes on an Airplane?" ;D



The HMCS Samuel (I'll kick yo ass M******) L. Jackson?  8)


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Aug 2006)

Mortar guy said:
			
		

> Damn straight. Let's get some fightin' soundin' names for our ships! Lakes, rivers, islands, cities, flowers - it's all been done. How about we bring back HMCS Warrior or HMCS Magnificent. Or name them after our better Admirals and Generals like HMCS L.W. Murray; HMCS H.G. De Wolf; HMCS A.W. Currie. Or, for even more fightin' soundin' names, HMCS Mortar Guy; HMCS COBRA-6 etc. I think I might get one vote for the last idea.
> 
> MG



HMCS Teddy Ruxpin??  ;D


----------



## Cayuga (30 Aug 2006)

I think that when we ever get new frigates/destroyers we should bring back the Cayuga...


----------



## geo (30 Aug 2006)

Hmmmm 
Brewery class ships?
- HMCS Molson
 - it's LCs / Ship tenders (aka the six pack) would be called: Export, Dry, Canadian, etc
- HMCS Labatt
 - it's LCs / Ship tenders (aka the six pack) would be called: 50, Blue, Blue dry, etc
- HMCS Sleeman
 - it's LCs / Ship tenders (aka the six pack) would be called: Silver creek, etc....
- HMCS Olin
 - it's LCs / Ship tenders (aka the six pack) would be called: Schooner, Moosehead, IPA, etc.....
How patriotic is that?


----------



## toglmonster (30 Aug 2006)

Sorry to break the thread here, don't know if my head's been in the sand or something thing, but I didn't know we were getting an LPD? Is this for sure?? Could some one  ???please put in the link if a done deal. ??? ???


----------



## Mortar guy (30 Aug 2006)

Not even close to a done deal there monster. The CDS has made reference to the purchase of a "Big Honking Ship" with amphib-like capabilities. Also the SCTF "project" has begun to look at options for this BHS. If you have access to the DIN, go to the CID and look at the SRB presentation for the SCTF. Or even just check out the Army SCTF WG on the LFDTS site. There is nothing to say that we will get a LPD as other options (LSD and LPH) are being looked at too.

Le Cheers

MG


----------



## toglmonster (30 Aug 2006)

Thank's MG , still I hope we get one or two of them.


----------

